# To old to breed?



## ladyfarmer10 (Mar 22, 2011)

How long ae ewe's generally used for breeding? I have a 6 yo in good shape,no problems,just wondering how many goosd years she might have,as you can tell I dont know much about sheep.
Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 22, 2011)

Has she ever been bred before or is this her first time?

I'm going to guess that generally if an animal is in very good condition and healthy, you can breed them. I have alpacas and goats and I base my decision on each individual animal. Some have shorter breeding careers than others.


----------



## ladyfarmer10 (Mar 22, 2011)

She has been bred before,She weaned 2 nice ram lambs 2 months ago.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 22, 2011)

As long as she's healthy and in good condition (and has had no major problems like prolapsing) then she should be ok to breed.


----------



## ladyfarmer10 (Mar 22, 2011)

ok.thanks


----------



## Bossroo (Mar 22, 2011)

Wool and meat sheep breeds are seasonal breeders from late summer/ early fall to late fall, so depending on daylight and area of the country you are in as well as your facilities ... out West/ South West  they will start to cycle in mid July /early Aug. for a Nov.- Dec. lambing. Figure 5 months gestation to pick the breeding dates for ideal lambing time in your area.  Many hair sheep will breed year round and can produce 3 lamb crops in 2 years.


----------

